# What do you do during a long lay-over?



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm traveling next week to see my sister in Nevada for Easter and have a three hour lay-over in Dallas.  After sitting on the plane, I like to walk around the airport but even that gets tiring after a while.  

Any creative ideas for spending a long lay-over?  (Without spending mega-$$$)


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 7, 2022)

Usually, eat a meal and read a book.  Or if in a big airport get a haircut!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 7, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Usually, eat a meal and read a book.  Or if in a big airport get a haircut!


Oh my goodness , @Timewise 60+, I’m not sure I would have the courage to get a haircut in an airport….  I’d be afraid it would come out something like….



maybe a facial would pass the time but what would they charge? ‍


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 7, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Oh my goodness , @Timewise 60+, I’m not sure I would have the courage to get a haircut in an airport….  I’d be afraid it would come out something like….
> 
> View attachment 216344
> 
> maybe a facial would pass the time but what would they charge? ‍


As a guy, I am a bit less concerned than you would be about the 'outcome'!  I used to actually be able to get a 'straight edge' shave from traditional barbers in many airports, Chicago, Miami, Denver, etc.  I actually had one barber that would give me a full haircut using only a 'straight edge' razor.    He gave the very best haircuts that I have ever had, my hair would laydown with little effort!  I had much longer hair back then, than I do now.   That was always a really relaxing way to spend time in the airports...


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 7, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Any creative ideas for spending a long lay-over? (Without spending mega-$$$)


I enjoy people watching
My fractured mind creates little stories from seeing them scurry to their connection, or seeing someone nodding off during* their* layover


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 7, 2022)

Many frequent fliers enjoy seeing and hearing what goes on at airports especially with extended layovers. You know, the inner workings that most of the traveling public is totally unaware of and quite interesting to say the least. You didn't mention what airport you were going to layover at so I randomly chose Dallas/Fort Worth Apt. Laptop, tablet or smartphone is all you need.

www.flightaware.com/live/airport_status_bigmap.rvt?airport=KDFW

www.liveatc.net/search/?icao=kdfw

www.webcamtaxi.com/en/usa/texas/dallas-fort-worth-international-airport-cam.html

Maybe oldman can chime in and give you the best idea to make your 3 hour layover more interesting.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 7, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Many frequent fliers enjoy seeing and hearing what goes on at airports especially with extended layovers. You know, the inner workings that most of the traveling public is totally unaware of and quite interesting to say the least. You didn't mention what airport you were going to layover at so I randomly chose Dallas/Fort Worth Apt. Laptop, tablet or smartphone is all you need.
> 
> www.flightaware.com/live/airport_status_bigmap.rvt?airport=KDFW
> 
> ...


I will be at the Dallas/FW airport, so thanks for the links @FastTrax !


----------



## Nathan (Apr 7, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I'm traveling next week to see my sister in Nevada for Easter and have a three hour lay-over in Dallas.  After sitting on the plane, I like to walk around the airport but even that gets tiring after a while.
> 
> Any creative ideas for spending a long lay-over?  (Without spending mega-$$$)


#1. Eat  
#2. Nap in the departure gate lounge.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 7, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I enjoy people watching
> My fractured mind creates little stories from seeing them scurry to their connection, or seeing someone nodding off during* their* layover


I used to do that at restaurants all the time, especially for a couple eating together without talking!


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 7, 2022)

I'd grab a cab and hoof it down to the Neiman Marcus flag ship store.  It is something to see and will pass the time quickly.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2022)

I usually roam around the airport, check out the shops, people watch, maybe have something to eat .. text a friend.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I'm traveling next week to see my sister in Nevada for Easter and have a three hour lay-over in Dallas.  After sitting on the plane, I like to walk around the airport but even that gets tiring after a while.
> 
> Any creative ideas for spending a long lay-over?  (Without spending mega-$$$)


you could book the first class lounge and have a shower while your there and then  a scrumptious lunch or dinner.. and use their free charging facilities for your phone and ipad et al...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> you could book the first class lounge and have a shower while your there and then  a scrumptious lunch or dinner.. and use their free charging facilities for your phone and ipad et al...


Interesting, @hollydolly   I didn’t know there was such a thing.  You don’t have to fly 1st class to use it?


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 7, 2022)

To me, a 3 hour layover is peanuts.  I have missed 2 connecting flights in my life.  Therefore, I would rather wait 3 hours than miss the flight and end up in some hotel.  Airports today are awful boring places.  If you look around you will see dozens and dozens of zombie like creatures starring religiously at their smartphones.  How boring is that?  Very boring!  What I do at airports is totally revolutionary in the thinking of the younger generation; I read a traditional paper book.  Often, I'm the only one doing this "very ancient" thing.  Eventually, all these zombies get on the plane and they continue starring at their smartphones for the entire flight.  I remember flying in the 70s when you actually enjoyed an intelligent conversation with someone sitting next to you.  Those days are gone like the horse and buggy.  Sometimes I see a lady in her 50s or 60s using an e-reader but I find the younger generation often playing some sort of game.  I hope they are winning!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Interesting, @hollydolly   I didn’t know there was such a thing.  You don’t have to fly 1st class to use it?


No... just book the lounge.. at least we do that here without having to fly first class.. dunno if it's the same in the US


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 7, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> You don’t have to fly 1st class to use it?


No most of the airlines have clubs or lounges, I know Delta's best.  You don't need to book them just go in, it usually costs around $50.  Much more comfortable than the airport and free food, drink and internet service.  Most in the US do not have showers, but some do.

I am a 6 million miler on Delta, so did a whole lot of traveling.  For a long time I got complementary membership but no longer.  Still I pay the entry fee sometimes, when I have a long layover.  The free food and drink can cover a part of it.

You can look the clubs up online, here is a link to Delta's https://www.delta.com/us/en/delta-sky-club/overview .  Probably best to go to which ever one the airline you are flying has, but not necessary.  If you have the $50 Delta will let anyone in.  Here is a list of them at DFW: https://upgradedpoints.com/travel/airports/dallas-fort-worth-dfw-airport-lounges/

There are also international lounges, for first and/or business class travelers on international flights, not so many of those.  Maybe a bit closer to what Holly is talking about.


----------



## Jules (Apr 7, 2022)

Not that you’ll need it for only 3 hours, some airports with hotels will let you book entry to their pool.  You can sit in the lounge chairs and have a shower.

P.S.  I like to spend the 3 hours worrying that my next plane will be delayed.  To stop this from happening, I line up an hour early for it.  I hate to be late.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2022)

Jules said:


> Not that you’ll need it for only 3 hours, some airports with hotels will let you book entry to their pool.  You can sit in the lounge chairs and have a shower.
> 
> P.S.  I like to spend the 3 hours worrying that my next plane will be delayed.  *To stop this from happening, I line up an hour early for it.  I hate to be late.*


I have to admit I do this too... line up long before it's due or sit right next to the gate.. even after having breakfast in the lounge etc.. I'll still go down and wait early for the flight to be called...I'm such a pedant for time...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2022)

Have a nice meal, surf the net, read, crossword, hang out here at the forum. Maybe a massage?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 7, 2022)

Jules said:


> Not that you’ll need it for only 3 hours, some airports with hotels will let you book entry to their pool.  You can sit in the lounge chairs and have a shower.
> 
> P.S.  I like to spend the 3 hours worrying that my next plane will be delayed.  To stop this from happening, I line up an hour early for it.  I hate to be late.


Yes, @Jules and others who’ve mentioned it, I’d rather have a three hour layover than a 30 min one and only make my connections flight b/c I did the OJ Simpson from one gate to another!


----------



## Leann (Apr 7, 2022)

I always have my Kindle with me when I travel so I can read or play Scrabble. But then there is people-watching, which always fascinates me.


----------



## jujube (Apr 7, 2022)

One time I had a late-night longish layover at LAX.  I was moseying around, just looking at things when an employee in a golf cart stopped and asked if she could help me.  We chatted for a minute and I told her I was just killing time.  She asked me if I wanted to cruise around with her while she made her rounds.  Sure, why not.

I jumped on board and off we went.  We zipped all over the place, waving to people and having a great time.  I felt like I was in a parade.  

Of course, this was pre 9-11.   I doubt this would happen these days.....

Otherwise, I just sit and people-watch or I'll poke around in the shops, admiring the goods and gasping at the prices.  

In some airports, there are museums (Amsterdam) or mosques (Istanbul, etc) or even theatres.  If you had a long enough layover in Salt Lake City, you could call the offices at Temple Square and they'd send someone to the airport to pick you up and you could take the tour.  Then they'd take you back to the airport.  Free.  They won't even let you make a donation. My sisters did that some years ago.  

Or you could do what we did a couple of years ago at Charles DeGaulle (Paris).  Stand in line for eight hours, sleep on the floor and then stand in line the next day to find out that they gave us worthless vouchers (Boooooo!  Air France.  Boooooo!)  I don't recommend this kind of airport activity.......


----------



## oldman (Apr 7, 2022)

What airline are you flying? Like with United, we have what is called a club. There you can get a bite to eat, watch TV, maybe a movie, get a  massage or a number of things depending on the club’s offerings. If you aren’t flying first class, you can use your miles or in some cases, buy your way in.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 7, 2022)

oldman said:


> What airline are you flying? Like with United, we have what is called a club. There you can get a bite to eat, watch TV, maybe a movie, get a  massage or a number of things depending on the club’s offerings. If you aren’t flying first class, you can use your miles or in some cases, buy your way in.


Flying American, @oldman


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 7, 2022)

I pick up an issue of the Economist, enjoy a meal and play word games on my iPhone.  3 hours goes by really quickly.  Dallas has a great airport, even if I do say so myself.


----------



## oldman (Apr 8, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Flying American, @oldman


American has the "Admirals Club" or at least that's what it was called at one time. Maybe use your miles to buy your way in, unless you are flying first class, then it should be included in your ticket. Some airports allow the passenger to pay their way in also. Like I said before, there is food and drinks, including wine and some spirits, (they won't allow anyone to over-indulge), reading material, games, TV and other things to do to hang out while waiting for your flight. 

United's club in Dallas has a lot of good stuff in it. I would think American would as well. 

It may be worth checking out. Clubs at different airports have different amenities. You may enjoy the relaxed feeling inside the club.


----------

